# Bremstechnik im Trail



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Es gibt ja viele verschiedene Ansätze, wie man im Trail bremsen sollte.

Auf GMBN gibt es eine neue Fahrtechnikserie, bei der auch die aktuelle Trail Bremstechnik behandelt wird:





Wie bremst ihr im Trail? Helfen euch bestimmte Techniken, um sicherer unterwegs zu sein?


----------



## BergBua (16. März 2015)

Hat weder was mit Trail noch mit Bremsen zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. März 2015)

Bremsen für Fortgeschrittene, genau darum geht es in dem Video. Es wird z.B. extra darauf hingewiesen, auf welchem Untergrund im Trail man wie bremsen sollte.


----------



## MrMapei (16. März 2015)

Echt Topp , wie der bei etwa 1:00 mit blockierendem Hinterrad zum stehen kommt .


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2015)

Auch bei der Bremstechnik gibt es hier wieder zwei "Philosphien" (gehen wir davon aus, dass das schnelle Abbremsen auf MTB-spezifischen Untergrund bis zum Stillstand gemeint ist): Einmal wie im Video mit einem betonten, sehr starken Nach-Hinten-Gehen als "Counterpart" zu den Fliehkräften und die Variante mit einer um die Knie kreisenden *Tiefbewegung* zum Sattelende (bei Bedarf rutscht man auch am Sattelende noch tiefer runter, dass dieser vor einem ist). Die zweite Variante mit dauerhaft gebeugten Armen hat das Ziel dem Vorderrad mehr Traktion zu ermöglichen, als wenn man sich mit gestreckten Armen nach hinten wirft. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die erste Variante im englischsprachigen Raum dominant ist, während die zweite Variante bei uns sehr verbreitet ist. Einen Unterschied gibt es da natürlich auch in dem bei uns verbreiteten Ansatz, wenn der Ausnahmefall Sattel ganz oben (XC Racing) zum Tragen kommt.

Das Video wirkt auf mich teilweise etwas irritierend, weil mehrfach vom Bremsen für einen Stillstand gesprochen wird und gleichzeitig eine Sequenz gezeigt wird, wie der Fahrer mit blockiertem Hinterrad durch das Bild rutscht.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> (gehen wir davon aus, dass das schnelle Abbremsen auf MTB-spezifischen Untergrund bis zum Stillstand gemeint ist)


Das wirkt in dem Video nicht so auf mich. Ich denke es geht eher darum, wie man sich allgemein im Trail verhalten sollte.


----------



## scratch_a (16. März 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt bringt mir persönlich das Video so gut wie nichts. Würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, ich finde es eher schlecht. 
Blockiertes HR halte ich wirklich nur im Notfall für angebracht, ob das wirklich "Bremsen für Fortgeschrittene" sein soll? 
Muss aber ehrlicherweise auch sagen, dass ich in Englisch nicht der Pro bin und somit nicht alles komplett verstanden habe. Aber das was ich verstanden habe und was ich an Bildern/Text gesehen habe, haben mir jetzt nicht so wirklich überzeugt oder kann davon jetzt einiges davon mit raus nehmen und probieren.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. März 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> dass ich in Englisch nicht der Pro bin und somit nicht alles komplett verstanden habe



Hier ein sehr gutes deutsches Tutorial:


----------



## scratch_a (16. März 2015)

Das Video finde ich um einiges besser, nicht nur wegen der deutschen Sprache. So wie es hier dargestellt wird, habe ich es auch immer in den Kursen vermittelt bekommen. 

Habe mir auch noch einmal das erste Video angeschaut, aber das wird in meinen Augen nicht besser. Allein das HR als Wurfanker zu bezeichnen und die (falsche?) Darstellung der Bremskraftverteilung von HR zu VR...komplett anders als im zweiten Video und wie es mir gelehrt wurde. Und wie gesagt, blockierendes HR (wie es fast in jeder Sequenz im ersten Video zu sehen ist) finde ich persönlich eh nicht prickelnd.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. März 2015)

Das erste Video ist physikalisch Nonsense. Das zweite erklärt die Bremskraftverteilung korrekt. Ein rutschendes Hinterrad bremst weniger als ein gerade noch rollendes. Das ist in grobem Schotter anders. Durch das Beschleunigen der durch die Gegend geworfenen Steine erfährt das Rad eine zusätzliche Bremswirkung. Das ist dann aber auch schon das einzige, wobei die Schredderei beim Bremsen sinnvoll ist.
Die Tiefstellung des Schwerpunktes ist wichtig, um nicht über den Lenker zu gehen. Ob dabei die Arme und Beine gestreckt sind und der Fahrer dabei tief hinter den Sattel geht oder der Fahrer allein durch Anwinkeln von Armen und Beinen den Schwerpunkt tiefer legt, ist physikalisch egal. Aber mit gestreckten Armen und Beinen kann man die Trägheitskräfte wesentlich leichter (passiv) aufnehmen als mit angelegten (aktive Muskelspannung). Es ist also komfortabler und damit sicherer, weit nach hinten zu gehen, bevor man in die Bremse langt.
Bergab liegt die Gefahr in Dellen und Hindernissen im Trail, die eine plötzliche Traktionserhöhung zur Folge haben. Dann geht man über den Lenker. Bei glatter Fahrt bei ausreichendem Gefälle nicht.


----------



## noocelo (16. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> (...) Helfen euch bestimmte Techniken, um sicherer unterwegs zu sein?


ja. viel fahren statt viel posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nonsense


Ich muss zugeben, dass @Marc B das Video hier zuerst geposted hat. Erst dadurch bin ich auf die Serie aufmerksam geworden und ich ging davon aus, dass wenn ein Experte ein Video von Experten posted, dass das dann inhaltlich auch dem entspricht, wie es der Experte selbst sehen würde...


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2015)

Das Video habe ich im Lehrvideos-Thread gepostet, wo eine Sammlung von *allen aktuellen Fahrtechnik-Tutorials* zu finden ist - jeder mündige User kann sich dort für jedes Video seine eigene Meinung bilden und Diskussionen können starten. 

Ich selber lehre und praktiziere die Variante mit der Tiefbewegung zum Sattelende mit stetig gebeugten Armen. Die englische Version überzeugt mich nicht, da die Teilnehmer dann meistens direkt deutlich zu weit hängen würden.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> jeder mündige User kann sich dort für jedes Video seine eigene Meinung bilden


Ja passt.

Weiß jemand, wie folgende Technik im deutschen genannt wird? Sieht mir auch nach einer sehr interessanten Bremstechnik im Trail aus:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ja passt.
> 
> Weiß jemand, wie folgende Technik im deutschen genannt wird?


Scandinavian flick.  Vielleicht sagt man Anschleudern dazu?


----------



## damage0099 (17. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Sieht mir auch nach einer sehr interessanten Bremstechnik im Trail aus



Im Bikepark schon.....
Auf Trails in der freien Natur beißt sich diese Technik schon sehr mit den Trail-Rules!!
=> Geht garnicht!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Geht garnicht!





Marc B schrieb:


> jeder mündige User kann sich dort für jedes Video seine eigene Meinung bilden


.

"Heck anschleudern" passt ohne denglish sehr gut! Scheint mir eine interessante Technik zu sein, da man gleichzeitig mit der richtigen Bremstechnik Geschwindigkeit abbaut und auch schon in der Aktivposition ist, um dann ohne weiteres Bremsen in die passende Kurventechnik über zu gehen.
Wie bei allem baut eine komplexere Technik auf die Basics auf, daher ist eine gute Bremstechnik auch für Kurven sehr wichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (17. März 2015)

Also dieses Heckschleudern, hab ich mir auch antrainiert.
Damit kommt man echt super auch um enge Kurven rum ohne dass man ausm Flow kommt.

Zieht aber auf Dauer wenns viele machen ganz schöne Furchen in den Boden, da sollte man noch bedenken und die Stelle bei Bedarf wieder richten.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. März 2015)

Auf nem Natur trail hat diese digital bremstechnik überhaupt nichts verloren... Von mir aus auf Asphalt anwendbar aber nicht auf nem Trail!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. März 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> nicht auf nem Trail!


Wie sieht es denn mit einer abgesperrten Rennstrecke aus?


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (18. März 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Auf nem Natur trail hat diese digital bremstechnik überhaupt nichts verloren... Von mir aus auf Asphalt anwendbar aber nicht auf nem Trail!



Deswegen hab ich ja gesagt dass mans bei Bedarf wieder richten sollte, das gehört genauso zur Trailpflege dazu wie Äste etc. aus dem Weg zu räumen. Leider machen das aber die wenigsten Biker.


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit einer abgesperrten Rennstrecke aus?


Die müßte, wenn es nach mir ginge, nachher wieder in den 'Originalzustand' versetzt werden.
Ich habe schon soviele 'zerschredderte' und 'kaputtgebremste' Kurven gesehen, da kommen mir die Tränen.
Auf dem Trail muß es einfach nicht sein.
Hier verstehe ich auch die Wanderer und gebe ihnen vollkommen recht.
Bikepark keine Frage, Rennen => danach herrichten. Und zwar richtig.


----------



## damage0099 (18. März 2015)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Leider machen das aber die wenigsten Biker.



Die 'wenigsten' ist noch übertrieben!
Da es eh fast keiner macht (da die Kehren bei uns immer zerschredderter werden), warum dann das Problem nicht bei der Wurzel packen und diese Technik einfach auf den Park beschränken?

Aber egal, OT, gehört nicht hierher!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. März 2015)

Ok. Passend zu der Diskussion noch kurz: Man sollte auch wissen, wann man *nicht* bremst!


----------



## noocelo (18. März 2015)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> (...) und die Stelle bei Bedarf wieder richten.


... passage fahren, anhalten, zurück laufen, richten, zum beik, weiter fahren bis zur nächsten kurve und wieder von vorne?! fällt wohl eher weg. dann lieber technisch sauber fahren und im fluss bleiben.


----------



## Boltzer (18. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass @Marc B das Video hier zuerst geposted hat. Erst dadurch bin ich auf die Serie aufmerksam geworden und ich ging davon aus, dass wenn ein Experte ein Video von Experten posted, dass das dann inhaltlich auch dem entspricht, wie es der Experte selbst sehen würde...




Da du ja sonst grundsätzlich an Marcs posts/Aussagen rumnörgeln musst, läßt dein oben wiedergegebene Post mal wieder tiefe Einblicke in deinen "fairen" Kommunikationsstil zu.
Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte könnte ich auch mal jeden deiner Posts durch den Dreck ziehen, das würde hier aber wenig zum Thema Fahrtechnik beitragen.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (18. März 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... passage fahren, anhalten, zurück laufen, richten, zum beik, weiter fahren bis zur nächsten kurve und wieder von vorne?! fällt wohl eher weg. dann lieber technisch sauber fahren und im fluss bleiben.



So war das natürlich nich gemeint, aber wir kümmern uns regelmäßig um die Trails hier und in dem Rahmen kann man dann auch solche Bremskuhlen wieder auffüllen, die entstehen ja nich von einmal drüberfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (18. März 2015)

Habt ihr beim ersten Video richtig hingehoert? Dort geht es doch gar nicht darum, ob Vorder- oder Hinterbremse physikalisch mehr zur Verzoegerung beitraegt. Der Mensch erzaehlt, wie man auf losem, rutschigen und steilem Untergrund bremsen sollte, um weiterhin Grip am Vorderrad zu haben. Und da hat er meiner Meinung nach recht damit, in solchen Situationen hauptsaechlich hinten zu Ankern und vorn nur sehr sachte, um das Ausbrechen des VR zu verhindern.
Der Typ im zweiten Video bremst dagegen auf einer Wiese. Logisch klappt das dann ueber die Vorderbremse besser.

Schaut mal, ueber welches Rad der Herr hier ab 3:30 Min bremst. Am besten SlowMo einschalten und auf die Speichen achten:







Und ueberlegt mal was los waere, wenn der 70% vorne bremsen wuerde.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. März 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Schaut mal, ueber welches Rad der Herr hier ab 3:30 Min bremst. Am besten SlowMo einschalten und auf die Speichen achten:


Und woran erkennst du, wieviel Verzögerung die beiden Bremsen beitragen, wenn die Hinterradbremse dank der Steilheit ohnehin nur noch 10% der maximal möglichen Bremskraft beitragen kann? Die Tatsache, dass das Hinterrad steht und schreddert, sagt nichts darüber aus, was das Vorderrad macht. Da müsste man den Biker fragen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. März 2015)

Stimmt natuerlich. Aber schau, wie exakt und agil der mit dem VR die Linien anlenkt. Sehr viel kann der vorne nicht bremsen. Er macht halt hinten zu und wird vorn minimal spielen. Und das war in etwa auch die Empfehlung, welche ich aus dem ersten Vid fuer derlei Situationen heraushoeren konnte. Vid zwei ist halt Schulfahrtechnik fuer die allgemeine Abfahrt, die aber schon am Lago oft nicht mehr wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## noocelo (18. März 2015)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> So war das natürlich nich gemeint, aber wir kümmern uns regelmäßig um die Trails hier und in dem Rahmen kann man dann auch solche Bremskuhlen wieder auffüllen, die entstehen ja nich von einmal drüberfahren.


... ok, auf heimstrecken sieht's wieder anders aus.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. März 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Sehr viel kann der vorne nicht bremsen. Er macht halt hinten zu und wird vorn minimal spielen.


Alles möglich. Mein Problem ist einfach die Tatsache, dass man ab einem gewissen Gefälle mit dem Hinterrad allein die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr begrenzen kann. Und dann muss man vorne bremsen. Da ich noch mit der Rücktrittbremse aufgewachsen bin, kenne ich die übergroße Vorsicht gegen die Vorderradbremse, wenn einem nach Umstellung auf Cantilever oder gar Scheibe das erste Mal das Rad vorn weggerutscht ist; andererseits aber auch die sehr begrenzte Leistung der hinteren Bremse.


----------



## oBATMANo (19. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit einer abgesperrten Rennstrecke aus?


dient hauptsächlich der Show
dafür ist die Gefahr groß sich das Schaltwerk in die Speichen zu schubsen wenn man gegen ein Hindernis schleudert

die Bremstechnik ist auch auf DH Strecken kacke, da die aller meisten damit nur mit blockiertem Hinterrad in die Kurve rutschen und Bremswellen schaffen


----------



## hulster (19. März 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Aber schau, wie exakt und agil der mit dem VR die Linien anlenkt. Sehr viel kann der vorne nicht bremsen.



Das glaubst du aber nur. Ich habe trotz meiner eher mittelmäßigen Fahrtechnik schon sehr früh gelernt GERADE in steilem Gelände mit losem Untergrund das Vorderrad ausreichend zu belasten, sowohl für Reifengrip an sich und auch den sich zwangsläufig ergebenden Bremsgrip.
Und da lässt sich deutlich mehr Bremskraft übertragen als man denkt. Und ich glaube kaum, dass man diese Kraftverteilung erkennen kann.
Nur umgekehrt - sprich zu wenig Grip und daraus folgender Grip-Verlust Vorne sieht man natürlich.


----------



## hulster (19. März 2015)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> So war das natürlich nich gemeint, aber wir kümmern uns regelmäßig um die Trails hier und in dem Rahmen kann man dann auch solche Bremskuhlen wieder auffüllen, die entstehen ja nich von einmal drüberfahren.



Ist selbst auf Home-Trails schlechter Stil. Fördert nur die Erosions-Diskussion und liefert den MTB-Gegnern Argumente.
Die wenigsten Home-Trails sind offizielle MTB Strecken.
In Parks ist es auch schlechter Stil, weil es anderen Fahrern die Strecke versaut.

....und zuletzt ist eine Angstreaktion die nix bringt. Das bisschen Geschwindigkeit, was bei rutschendem HR noch vernichte wird...
....da wäre man wahrscheinlich auch noch so durch dir Kurve gekommen....

Frage: Reicht schnell nicht? Muss es immer letzte Rille sein??? Schw...zvergleich????

Fahrfehler können passieren, auch bei mir geht das nicht immer ohne rutschendes HR ab.
Aber diese Ausnahmen versauen keine Trails und keine Parkstrecken.


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2015)

Blockierendes HR ist Sch....!

Da hilft kein Beschönigen a la "nur im Park"/"wir reparieren anschliessend unsere (???) Trails" etc.

>>>Im Park führt es zu üblen Wellen, die bis zu Stürzen von unerfahreneren Fahrern führen. Und fragt mal die Trailbauer, was die von den Schwachmaten mit den über 20m blockierenden Rädern halten, weshalb die immer wieder wie Sisyphus die Löcher shapen dürfen...

>>>Im Trail (der im übrigen ALLEN Nutzern unbeschädigt hinterlassen werden sollte...) führt es zu Wegschäden und berechtigten Reaktionen anderer Waldbenutzer und letztendlich  zu verallgemeinernden Aussagen (Biker machen Wege kaputt), die europaweit (!) Beschränkungen für Biker zur Folge haben. Und sagt mir jetzt nicht, dass ihr den Weg fachgerecht (!) wieder instand setzt inkl der verschiedenen Schichten...

>>>ein Rad, welches blockiert, überträgt weniger Bremskraft als ein noch leicht rollendes. Ist also nur für die vermeintlich Coolen.

Von daher gehört das Verhalten schlichtweg geächtet und nicht als Beispiel in den Fahrtechnikbereich.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Von daher gehört das Verhalten schlichtweg geächtet und nicht als Beispiel in den Fahrtechnikbereich.


Wie gesagt habe ich das Video eben hier aus dem Bereich Lehrvideos. Daher auch dieser Thread, damit wir hier über verschiedene Bremstechniken im Trail diskutieren können. Es gibt halt nicht _die Eine_ Technik und _die eine Meinung_ darüber, wie man bremsen sollte, daher ist Austausch sehr wichtig.
Und ich behaupte mal, dass Jeder! hier als Kind Spaß daran hatte, mit einem blockierten Hinterrad zu bremsen.


----------



## Boltzer (19. März 2015)

Zum Glück haben die meisten von uns inzwischen was dazugelernt.


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2015)

Nur dass wir heute keine Kinder mehr sind...

Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied, meinst du nicht  ?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nur dass wir heute keine Kinder mehr sind...


Ja, wir _hatten_ unseren Spaß...

Könnten wir jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema kommen? Ihr könntet z.B. Videos mit für euer Verständnis positiven Beispielen posten. Das wäre weitaus konstruktiver.


----------



## Boltzer (19. März 2015)

Ich fand es jetzt schon konstruktiv, dass das blockierende Hinterrad, das du ja hier bei "Bremstechniken im Trail" zur Diskussion stellst, als kindischer Schwachfug abgehandelt worden ist.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. März 2015)

Boltzer schrieb:


> kindischer Schwachfug


Vielen Dank für deine unvoreingenommene Sichtweise auf die allgemeine Nutzung der Hinterradbremse.

Warum will eigtl. niemand mehr eine 160er Scheibe am Hinterrad? Die meisten Rahmen haben mittlerweile PM180 als Standard...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. März 2015)

BMI >25...
Dank 27,5/29/etc schwerere Räder...

Such dir eins aus. 

Am HT reicht mir die 160er am HR locker. Wenn man kein Angstbremser /Dauerschleifer ist...

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. März 2015)

Mal kurz mit ernst: Fällt euch eigtl. auf, dass ihr euch nur über die blockierenden Räder in den Videos aufregt, anstatt einfach mal die sehr gut dargestellten Bremstechniken im zweiten Video zu loben? So läuft das leider immer ab...


----------



## Boltzer (19. März 2015)

Und schon schließt sich der Kreis: 



Alpe7 schrieb:


> Mal kurz mit ernst: Fällt euch eigtl. auf, dass ihr euch nur über ....  aufregt, anstatt einfach mal die sehr gut dargestellten ... zu loben? So läuft das leider immer ab...



Andere User könnten da bestimmt auch ein Lied von singen...wenn dir leid tut, dass es so läuft, dann könntest du ja bestimmt auch etwas dazu beitragen. 


Mein Beitrag zur Bremstechnik: 
Traktion am Vorderrad ist fast nie das Thema beim Bremsen, durch die Lastverlagerung beim Bremsen (Hinterrad wird leichter, Vorderrad wird schwerer) bekommt das Vorderrad genug Anpressddruck. Nur bei sehr rutschigen Untergründen sollte die hintere Bremse erste Wahl sein.  Um Vertrauen in die Vorderradbremse zu bekommen kann man mal eine Bremsung mit blockierendem Reifen vorne versuchen. Wichtig: Langsam rantasten an die maximale Bremskraft, Überschlag und ein wegrutschendes Vorderrad sind die Gefahren. Wenn das passieren sollte, dann sofort Bremse wieder lösen.


----------



## hulster (21. März 2015)

Boltzer schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag zur Bremstechnik:
> Traktion am Vorderrad ist fast nie das Thema beim Bremsen, durch die Lastverlagerung beim Bremsen (Hinterrad wird leichter, Vorderrad wird schwerer) bekommt das Vorderrad genug Anpressddruck.



Sehe ich anders. In sehr steilen Gelände beobachtet man oft den Fehler, dass das Gewicht zu weit hinten ist und das VR durchaus soweit entlastet, dass es selbst dann beim Bremsen (und fahren) weniger Traktion aufbaut als möglich. 
Man muss durchaus weiter das Gewicht nach vorne bringen, als man erstmal gefühlt tun würde.


----------



## beutelfuchs (21. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Das glaubst du aber nur.


Mag sein, aber andere glauben das auch, zB.

http://m.pinkbike.com/news/zeps-how-to-mythbusters-braking-through-downhill-corners-2015.html



> A rider can use just the rear brake, to not speed up... we call this technique Trail Braking. While controlling speed, this also keeps the front brake off, ensuring the front wheel has maximum traction and the fork tracks smoothly. This simple braking technique has helped countless ZEP clients improve their confidence, control and speed through downhill corners.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. März 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber andere glauben das auch, zB.
> 
> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/zeps-how-to-mythbusters-braking-through-downhill-corners-2015.html


Nun ja. Das sind überhöhte Kurven. Zur Schwerkraft kommt die Zentrifugalkraft. So kann man auch an einer "senkrechten" Wand fahren und die Hinterradbremse betätigen.
Das als "Trail Braking" zu bezeichnen, ist für Naturtrails schlicht irreführend.


----------



## hulster (23. März 2015)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber andere glauben das auch, zB.
> 
> http://m.pinkbike.com/news/zeps-how-to-mythbusters-braking-through-downhill-corners-2015.html



Wie Oldie-Paul schon sagt. Das hat auch für mich nix mit Bremsen im sack-steilen natürlichen Gelände mit losem Untergrund zu tun.
Und hat zudem wenig mit der von dir getroffenen Aussage zu tun. Und hier wird vom Einsatz der HR Bremse für einen ganz bestimmten unter ganz bestimmten Bedingungen gesprochen. Und hat auch nix mit deiner Aussage zu tun gegen die ich argumentiert hatte:

"Traktion am Vorderrad ist fast nie das Thema beim Bremsen, durch die Lastverlagerung beim Bremsen (Hinterrad wird leichter, Vorderrad wird schwerer) bekommt das Vorderrad genug Anpressddruck."

Und diese Aussage bleibt falsch. Durch bekommst nicht in jedem Gelände einfach durch das Bremsen selbst ausreichend Traktion am Vorderrad.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2015)

Der Mythbusters-Artikel ist sehr gut geschrieben, den dürft ihr nur nicht rein nach den Bildern beurteilen.
Einige der Aussagen in dem Beitrag sind:

"We simply need to gain a better understanding and skill of choosing _when_ to brake."
"selecting when to brake, by choosing zones (sections of trail) to brake more or less in"
"the idea of 'braking before the corner and _not_ through the corner', while intending to help, typically causes more problems than it fixes"
"Instead, the language of _more_ braking before the corner, and _less_ braking during achieves the desired outcome"
*Braking to Slow Down vs. Braking to not Speed up*
"A rider can use just the rear brake, to not speed up... we call this technique *Trail Braking*. While controlling speed, this also keeps the front brake off, ensuring the front wheel has maximum traction and the fork tracks smoothly."
"So, try to open your mind when it comes to biking techniques. Try not to think of them as right or wrong, but more pros and cons. It will allow you the freedom to experiment and ultimately gain a much deeper understanding of how, why and when certain techniques can be used."


----------



## hulster (23. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> , den dürft ihr nur nicht rein nach den Bildern beurteilen.



Hab ich nicht, aber du mußt auch die Beiträge hier beachten.
Die Aussage ware:

"Traktion am Vorderrad ist fast nie das Thema beim Bremsen, durch die Lastverlagerung beim Bremsen (Hinterrad wird leichter, Vorderrad wird schwerer) bekommt das Vorderrad genug Anpressddruck."

Dies hat mit nichten mit dem was zu tun, was im ZEP Artikel beschrieben ist. Der übrigens, und da Pflichte ich dir bei, wie immer gut ist.
Die von Boltzer genannten Gefahren des Bremsen werden hier grundsätzlich erwähnt, aber nur als Einführung. An sonsten geht es um die von dir richtig herausgepickten Punkte:

-	 Bremse ich um Geschwindig zu halten oder richtig zu verzögern
-	 Wann bremse ich
-	 Welche Bremstechnik setze ich ein

Hat halt alles nix mit Boltzers Aussage zu tun. Und ich finde es ist extrem wichtig zu verstehen, dass diese Aussage nicht grundsätzlich zutrifft.
Sie verleitet nämlich zu dem oft beobachteten verhalten in sehr steilem Gelände das Gewicht zu weit hinten zu haben. In der irrigen Annahme beim Bremsen bekommt das VR schon genug Anpressdruck. Boltzer hat ja auch "fast" gesagt. Es ging mir weniger darum ihn zu kritisieren, als andere Mitleser darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass es hier ne wichtige Einschränkung gibt.

P.S.: Im Prinzip passt der ZEP Artikel natürlich perfekt zum Thread-Titel, beleuchtet aber auch nur einen eingeschränkten Teilbereich


----------



## draussen (23. März 2015)

So gesehen geht es doch oft nur um Teilbereiche. Verschiedene Ausgangssituationen erfordern verschiedene Herangehensweisen. 



hulster schrieb:


> "Traktion am Vorderrad ist fast nie das Thema beim Bremsen, durch die Lastverlagerung beim Bremsen (Hinterrad wird leichter, Vorderrad wird schwerer) bekommt das Vorderrad genug Anpressddruck."




Ausreichend Traktion wofür? Wenn die Traktion nicht ausreicht hat man in der Regel doch etwas falsch gemacht, oder nicht? Stellt sich da nicht eher die Frage, ob eine Mischung aus der Situation angemessenem Körperenglisch und einer der richtigen Bremstechniken wichtig ist?
Angenommen ich möchte in sacksteilem Gelände kalkuliert zum stehen kommen, so fahre ich das ggf. anders, als wenn ich einfach nur schnell sacksteiles Gelände queren möchte.

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich bewusst machen, dass man sich mehr über die Pedale abstützt und weniger über den Lenker. Das hat einen ähnlichen Effekt, wie das so oft genannte nach hinten lehnen, ist aber nicht damit zu verwechseln.
Das kann man ganz einfach ausprobieren indem man sich mit dem Ellenbogen an einer Wand abstützt und beide Varianten statisch ausprobiert.
Beim nach hinten Lehnen neigt man zum Strecken der Arme und Beine, das Becken/KSP wandert in Richtung Hinterradachse, dadurch schränkt man sich sehr im Bewegungsrepertoire ein. 
Richtiger wäre also Knie und Ellenbogen beugen, Becken/KSP wandert nach unten und hinten, bei mir etwas hinter den abgesenkten Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2015)

von Alpe7 zitierte Sätze:


Alpe7 schrieb:


> "... "selecting when to brake, by choosing zones (sections of trail) to brake more or less in"


Das ist für mich als immer noch Anfänger die wichtigste Bremsregel. Sie umfasst Kurven ebenso wie Steilabfahrten. Und sie umfass die "Tempo stabilisiert" Regel. Immer dann, wenn Bremsen wegen des Untergrundes Probleme bringt, hilft es mir, die Bremse zu lassen, bis (hoffentlich sehr bald) wieder brauchbare Traktion da ist.



> "the idea of 'braking before the corner and _not_ through the corner', while intending to help, typically causes more problems than it fixes"


Erfährt man auch, um welche Probleme es sich handelt?



> "Instead, the language of _more_ braking before the corner, and _less_ braking during achieves the desired outcome"


Oh, dann bin ich ja doch schon heftig fortgeschritten. 

*



			Braking to Slow Down vs. Braking to not Speed up
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Wo soll da der prinzipielle Unterschied liegen? Der Bremse ist es egal. Wenn der Reifen keine Traktion mehr hat, rutscht er.


> "A rider can use just the rear brake, to not speed up... we call this technique *Trail Braking*. While controlling speed, this also keeps the front brake off, ensuring the front wheel has maximum traction and the fork tracks smoothly."


Da sollten wir mal fragen, was mit "maximum traction" gemeint ist. Je mehr das Vorderrad belastet ist, desto mehr Traktion hat es. Wofür wird die jetzt gebraucht?



> "So, try to open your mind when it comes to biking techniques. Try not to think of them as right or wrong, but more pros and cons. It will allow you the freedom to experiment and ultimately gain a much deeper understanding of how, why and when certain techniques can be used."


Das kann man so unterschreiben.


----------



## R.C. (23. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Wo soll da der prinzipielle Unterschied liegen?



In der 'Staerke' und 'Art' des Bremsens. 'To slow down' bremst man so stark und kurz wie moeglich, 'to not speed up' nur leicht und kontinuierlich bzw. laenger. Anders formuliert: 'bremsen' vs. 'Bremse schleifen lassen'.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Erfährt man auch, um welche Probleme es sich handelt?


Beim Lesen des gesamten Artikels etwas:


> the following myth; "I read somewhere that you shouldn't brake through corners and I've been trying to do this for ages, but just can't do it." While the following information may seem obvious to some people, this is one of the most common myths we find coaching riders (even experts!) every year, and when addressed, can be one of the easiest ways to improve a riders confidence, speed and flow through corners. To understand why this myth typically causes more problems than it fixes, let's first take a look at how braking actually affects the bike and rider.


Als negative Aspekte werden dann folgende Punke aufgezählt:


> The Negative Affects of Braking
> 
> - Typically, less traction (though sometimes braking can actually increase traction on the front wheel)
> - Less efficient/supple suspension.
> ...


Es geht halt darum, mit dem "alten Mythos", dass man nicht in Kurven bremsen soll, aufzuräumen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> In der 'Staerke' und 'Art' des Bremsens. 'To slow down' bremst man so stark und kurz wie moeglich, 'to not speed up' nur leicht und kontinuierlich bzw. laenger.


Das ist OK. 





> Anders formuliert: 'bremsen' vs. 'Bremse schleifen lassen'.


Dieser Unterschied ist nicht gegeben. Auch eine stark betätigte Bremse "schleift", solange das Rad nicht rutscht ebenso wie eine schwach betätigte. Falls sie nicht schleift, blockiert sie. Schleifen als Bremstechnik ist der Gegensatz zum intermittierenden Bremsen. (-> Temperaturverlauf) Meinetwegen ist das Haarspalterei. Aber die ist mir lieber als das Abdriften in weiche Begriffe.

@Alpe7 Danke für die Ergänzung


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Meinetwegen ist das Haarspalterei. Aber die ist mir lieber als das Abdriften in weiche Begriffe.


Das könnte man jetzt auch physikalisch erklären...


> *Braking to Slow Down vs. Braking to not Speed up*


Bremsen um Geschwindigkeit abzubauen -> negative Beschleunigung, oder Bremsen um eine Geschwindigkeit zu halten -> v = const
Für die _Praxis_ werden die durch die verschiedenen Bremsvorgänge hervorgerufenen Kräfte relevant. Wie das dann im Gelände aussieht können die Experten sicherlich besser erklären als ich.


----------



## R.C. (23. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Meinetwegen ist das Haarspalterei. Aber die ist mir lieber als das Abdriften in weiche Begriffe.



Es hat _keinen_ Sinn, Begriffe, deren ungefaehre Definition jeder der ueber MTB-'Fahrtechnik' redet, kennt, mit gleich lautenden Begriffen anderer Definition zu vermischen. Schon gar nicht absichtlich, es sei denn natuerlich du siehst es als erstrebenswert an, dass hier nur noch 3 Personen (du, Marc und Alpe) posten - dann sag' das aber bitte gleich, dann kann man sich die Muehe sparen. 

Ansonsten gilt ab sofort fuer mich nur noch die Definition eines Zaunes fuer Differentialgleichungen und die von Baeumen und Waeldern aus der Graphentheorie .


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt ab sofort fuer mich nur noch die Definition eines Zaunes fuer Differentialgleichungen und die von Baeumen und Waeldern aus der Graphentheorie .


Ich wäre für die französische Eisenbahnmetrik! 

Paul hat schon auch recht. Sehr interessant ist dann halt der Aspekt, wie man die komplizierte Theorie in allgemein praxistaugliche Aussagen verpackt. Das macht man mit den meisten Theorien so, dass man diese auf eine kurze, aber sehr präzise Definition herunterbricht.
Problem dabei ist nur, dass man eine Theorie auf ihre Gültigkeit hin überprüfen kann, aber schon bei einfacher Fahrtechnik sind sich da selbst die Experten nicht so ganz sicher (siehe allein schon bei der Grundposition...).


----------



## R.C. (23. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant ist dann halt der Aspekt, wie man die komplizierte Theorie in allgemein praxistaugliche Aussagen verpackt. Das macht man mit den meisten Theorien so, dass man diese auf eine kurze, aber sehr präzise Definition herunterbricht.



Nein, das macht man keinesfalls mit den meisten so. 
Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dein zweiter Satz keinen Sinn ergibt. Aus einer Theorie entsteht ein mehr oder weniger komplexes und falsches (also mit Abweichungen von 'der Realitaet') math. Modell, aus dem man gewissen Aussagen herleiten kann - Definitionen sind notwendig, um das Modell oder diese Aussagen (einfacher) zu formulieren, aber kein direktes 'Ergebnis' eines Modelles oder einer Theorie.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Bremsen um Geschwindigkeit abzubauen -> negative Beschleunigung, oder Bremsen um eine Geschwindigkeit zu halten -> v = const


Wenn ich ein vorher kräftefreies Rad bremse, wirkt immer eine negative Beschleunigung (=Verzögerung). Aber deine Aussage:


> Für die _Praxis_ werden die durch die verschiedenen Bremsvorgänge hervorgerufenen Kräfte relevant.


ist der springende Punkt. Konstante Geschwindigkeit ist der Spezialfall Hangabtriebskraft = "Bremskraft". Bei allen anderen Fällen v gebremst zunehmend oder v gebremst abnehmend sind zunehmende Verzögerungen wirksam. Der genannte Spezialfall wird dabei gekreuzt.

@R.C. vielleicht missverstehst du etwas? Wenn man noch kein großer Biker ist, und hier her gerät, versteht man dauernd nur Bahnhof. Auch wenn das manchem völlig unmöglich erscheinen mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> falsches (also mit Abweichungen von 'der Realitaet') math. Modell


Nenn es wie du willst, aber Mathe und Physik auf Fahrtechnik anzuwenden funktioniert scheinbar nur hinreichend. Ausserdem kann nicht jeder "Fahrtechnikschüler" ein komplettes Studium absolvieren, um einem Kurs, in dem es um _praxisgerechte Fahrtechnik_ geht, überhaupt folgen zu können.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Konstante Geschwindigkeit ist der Spezialfall Hangabtriebskraft = "Bremskraft".


So speziell ist dieser Fall nicht. In dem Artikel auf Pinkbike geht es auch um die Bremstechnik in Kurven, um seine Geschwindigkeit zu halten. Dass v dabei nicht perfekt = const ist, spielt bei der praxisbezogenen Aussage "mit gleichmäßiger Geschwindigkeit" oder "ohne schneller zu werden" keine große Rolle.

Natürlich versucht man die Physik hier auf reale Bedingungen anzuwenden, aber mal wirklich theoretisch gedacht lassen sich ja nicht einmal sämtliche Bewegungsgleichungen simultan dazu lösen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Natürlich versucht man die Physik hier auf reale Bedingungen anzuwenden, aber mal wirklich theoretisch gedacht lassen sich ja nicht einmal sämtliche Bewegungsgleichungen simultan dazu lösen.


Richtig, aber darum geht es doch gar nicht. Es geht um die einfache Tatsache, dass beim Betätigen einer Bremse eine Verzögerung auftritt, die es erfordert eine entsprechende Kraft zum Halten des Schwerpunktes aufzubauen. Und das ist unabhängig davon, dass die Geschwindigkeit konstant bleibt oder sich ändert. Diese Unterscheidung führt doch nur zu Missverständnissen.


----------



## R.C. (24. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> @R.C. vielleicht missverstehst du etwas? Wenn man noch kein großer Biker ist, und hier her gerät, versteht man dauernd nur Bahnhof. Auch wenn das manchem völlig unmöglich erscheinen mag.



Das ist richtig, aendert nichts daran, dass zusaetzliche Verwirrung mit sinnlosen Anmerkungen wie deiner oben das ganze noch schlimmer macht. Wenn man sich nicht auskennt, fragt man und bekommt moeglicherweise eine Antwort. Wenn man dann auf die Antwort aber reagiert wie du bekommt man normalerweise keine weitere mehr.



Alpe7 schrieb:


> Nenn es wie du willst, aber Mathe und Physik auf Fahrtechnik anzuwenden funktioniert scheinbar nur hinreichend.



Physikal. Erklaerungen haben praktisch keinen Sinn, entweder sind sie (halbwegs) korrekt und der Grossteil der Leser versteht sie nicht, oder sie sind dermassen vereinfacht, dass sie nicht nur nicht mehr helfen, sondern zu falschen Schluessen verleiten - ueblicherweise passiert hier beides (wie z.B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bremstechnik-im-trail.747011/page-3#post-12802678), was ich so mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. März 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Physikal. Erklaerungen haben praktisch keinen Sinn, entweder sind sie (halbwegs) korrekt und _der Grossteil der Leser versteht sie nicht_, oder sie sind dermassen vereinfacht, dass sie nicht nur nicht mehr helfen, sondern zu falschen Schluessen verleiten (...)


Ok, das sehe ich ja auch ein. Daher wäre es vielleicht besser für alle Mitleser hier, wenn man praxisgerechte Formulierungen verwendet. Schwierig sehe ich dabei nur, dass man mit "Alltagssprache" halbwegs präzise (physikalisch korrekte) Aussagen trifft.
Trotzdem möchte ich auf folgende Aussage noch eingehen:


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es geht um die einfache Tatsache, dass beim Betätigen einer Bremse eine Verzögerung auftritt, die es erfordert eine entsprechende Kraft zum Halten des Schwerpunktes aufzubauen. Und das ist unabhängig davon, dass die Geschwindigkeit konstant bleibt oder sich ändert. Diese Unterscheidung führt doch nur zu Missverständnissen.


@Oldie-Paul möchte hier wohl auf die Newtonschen Axiome hinaus. Zum einen entspricht eine Änderungen des Impulses einer Kraft, zum anderen gilt actio=reactio. Nehmen wir an, dass man jetzt mal vereinfacht nur in der Geradeausfahrt und nicht in der Kurvenfahrt bremst, dann wird die Anwendung dieser zwei einfachen Axiome schon reichlich komplex (Verzögerung = negative Beschleunigung a -> Kraft F greift im Schwerpunkt (Masse m dort vereint gedacht) an, actio=reactio bedeutet, dass die Reifen eine Kraft entsprechend der Verzögerung auf den Boden übertragen und der Fahrer seine träge Masse irgendwo abstützen muss, ... etc.).

In der Praxis sieht es jetzt allerdings tatsächlich so, dass es für den Fahrer sehr wohl einen Unterschied macht, ob er konstant Bremst (z.B. um bergab eine gleichmäßige Geschwindigkeit zu halten), oder ob er ständig den Bremsdruck variiert. Es ist nun so, dass der Halteapparat der Muskulatur besser mit der gleichmäßigen Bremsung klar kommt.


----------



## ubm4 (24. März 2015)

Also bleiben wir bei der Scheibe als Weltbild. Das versteht jeder (4 Elefanten und eine Schildkröte, fertig)
Im Ernst, das jedes Betätigen der Bremse, auch wenn man trotzdem schneller wird, zu einer Kraft zwischen Reifen und Boden führt, sollte noch drin sein. Wenn man wenigstens etwas die Prinzipien hinter den oberflächlichen Erklärungen verstehen kann und diese nicht durch die Erklärungen verdeckt werden, dann hat man wenigstens die Chance den Gültigkeitsbereich der Fahrtechniktipps richtig einzuordnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. März 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> ... zusaetzliche Verwirrung mit sinnlosen Anmerkungen wie deiner oben das ganze noch schlimmer macht.


Das ist eine reichlich kühne Behauptung. Diese Bemerkung ist sehr einfach und für jeden, der das inhaltlich liest, begreifbar.



> Physikal. Erklaerungen haben praktisch keinen Sinn, entweder sind sie (halbwegs) korrekt und der Grossteil der Leser versteht sie nicht, oder sie sind dermassen vereinfacht, dass sie nicht nur nicht mehr helfen, sondern zu falschen Schluessen verleiten - ...


 Und die ohnehin falschen Erklärungen führen zu richtigen Schlüssen, meinst du?

Anderer Ansatz:
Wenn mir jemand sagt: "Mach das so und so!" und ich frage warum?
Und er antwortet mir dann: "Weil es bei mir prima funktioniert."
Dann werde ich das wahrscheinlich machen und Erfolg haben.
Wenn die Antwort aber aus einer grottenschrägen Erklärung besteht, werde ich das vielleicht besser erst einmal nicht tun. Und genau bei solchen Erklärungen hake ich ein, und ich bin sicher, dass es hier genug Fories gibt, die es mögen, wenn man mal etwas genauer hinschaut. Seltsamerweise sind bei Ingenieursthemen genaue Erklärungen gang und gäbe. Da stört sich niemand dran.


----------



## Boltzer (24. März 2015)

Vielleicht sollten wir von Energieumwandlung im Trail sprechen?


----------



## R.C. (24. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist eine reichlich kühne Behauptung. Diese Bemerkung ist sehr einfach und für jeden, der das inhaltlich liest, begreifbar.



Ja, man koennte auch unnoetige Erwaehnung einer Trivialitaet dazu sagen. Aendert nichts daran, dass deine Behauptung, die Verwendung eines auch dir selbst klaren Begriffes sei nicht korrekt, Verwirrung stiftet (ums mal nett zu formulieren, weniger nett waere 'Nichts wissen, aber das besser!').



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und die ohnehin falschen Erklärungen führen zu richtigen Schlüssen, meinst du?



Sowohl deine 'Erklaerung' als auch dein Schluss war falsch bzw. deutlich unvollstaendig.

Und das war's jetzt von mir zu diesem Subforum.


----------



## HTWolfi (24. März 2015)

Buuuh, einige der letzten Beiträge hab mich beim Lesen jetzt mental und körperlich mehr mitgenommen, wie die 1,5 Stunden intensiven Techniktrainings heute Nachmittag. 
Aber vermutlich waren die Stellen, die ich probiert habe einfach viel zu einfach.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. März 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und das war's jetzt von mir zu diesem Subforum.


Und was hast du jetzt zu diesem Thema beigetragen? Nichts. Ich bin beeindruckt.


----------



## mcmattb (25. März 2015)

ubm4 schrieb:


> Wenn man wenigstens etwas die Prinzipien hinter den oberflächlichen Erklärungen verstehen kann und diese nicht durch die Erklärungen verdeckt werden, dann hat man wenigstens die Chance den Gültigkeitsbereich der Fahrtechniktipps richtig einzuordnen.



Danke.
Außerdem scheint mir der Gültigkeitsbereich von Fahrtechniken hier immer wieder zu größeren Mißverständissen und seltsam dogmatischen Diskussionen zu führen. Die Frage nach welche Fahrtechnik korrekt ist hängt von der Beschaffenheit des Geländes ab und was man als Fahrer erreichen möchte. (Sicherheit / die letzte Zehntel bei einem Rennen raus holen / Showtime ... etc.)


----------



## beutelfuchs (3. April 2015)

Bremstechnik mit Staubindikator im Video am 1:01


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Blockierendes HR ist Sch....!
> 
> Da hilft kein Beschönigen a la "nur im Park"/"wir reparieren anschliessend unsere (???) Trails" etc.
> 
> ...



Ein Scandinavian Flick ist für Leute, die Rennen fahren sicherlich eine Kurventechnik, die man auch irgendwo trainieren dürfen muss. Und wo wenn nicht im Park? Ein Scandinavian Flick hat auch nichts mit 20 m mit blockiertem Hinterrad fahren zu tun. Man bremst ganz normal auf die Kurve an. Kurz bevor es in die Kurve geht stellt man das Hinterrad kurz quer Richtung Kurveninneres. Das sollte eigentlich der einzige Moment sein wo es kurz blockiert. Nach diesem Anstellen löst man in der Regel die Bremse und leitet die eigentliche Kurvenfahrt ein. Davon entstehen sicher nicht die ellenlangen Waschbretter vor Kurven.


----------



## HTWolfi (22. April 2015)

Hab sehr häufig Gripverlust am Hinterrad. Kann es sein, dass ich vorne zu viel bremse?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. April 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab sehr häufig Gripverlust am Hinterrad. Kann es sein, dass ich vorne zu viel bremse?


Grauslich!
Keine zentrale Schwerpunktlage. Hands light - nie was von gehört? An einer schräg abfallenden Wurzel mit gezogener vorderer Bremse usw.
SOOOO kann das nichts werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (23. April 2015)

@HTWolfi: Angeben kannste 
Versetzen auch...
Aber wie wäre es mit Luft statt Helium im Hinterrad?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Januar 2016)

Ab 0:56 geht es ums Bremsen.


----------



## frogmatic (4. Februar 2016)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hab sehr häufig Gripverlust am Hinterrad. Kann es sein, dass ich vorne zu viel bremse?


Kein Bodenkontakt, kein Grip...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. März 2017)

Was haltet ihr von Lee`s Konzept des "Loaded braking"?


----------



## DasQuarkbrot (4. April 2017)

Sieht interessant aus. Im letzten Video ist der Schwerpunkt aber recht weit hinten und damit wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Wird natürlich durch das Einfedern kompensiert, aber ich frage mich wo dann der Mehrwert ist.
Andererseits kann man damit natürlich punktgenau viel Bremstraktion aufbauen. Versuch macht klug würd ich sagen.


----------

